

Is it possible to build this iPhone app? - mattquiros
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13876122/is-it-possible-to-build-this-iphone-app-phone-usage-consumption-monitoring#comment19114577_13876122

======
Samels
I would say no, it is not possible.

